# Neve em Marvão - 28 de Fevereiro de 2013



## Angelstorm (1 Mar 2013 às 14:21)

Como por aqui não caiu praticamente nada de neve, resolvi fazer um pouco de turismo e fazer uma visita a Marvão para ver como ainda estava a vila e a Serra de São Mamede. Apesar de não poder ter ido de manhã (fui de tarde), ainda havia imensa neve por toda a vila, mas apenas só a essa altitude. 
Ainda antes de Portalegre pude ver a Serra ao longe com neve nos pontos mais altos. Pouco depois de Portalegre e ainda mal tinha começado a subida à serra e já via alguma neve nalguns locais menos expostos ao sol, mas neve acumulada somente mesmo acima dos 800 metros (+-).
Quando passeava pelas ruas cheias de neve e gelo da vila ainda veio um pequeno aguaceiro e ainda fui prendado durante breves instantes por alguns flocos neve. clap
Parece um pouco estranho neve no Alentejo, mas vendo bem as coisas, aqui ainda há muito mais queda de neve do que onde resido.
Valeu a pena pelo passeio e por matar as saudades da neve, ainda para mais num sitio tão belo quanto Marvão, mas aqui ficam as fotos:








































































[URL=http://alojaimagens.com/]
	
​Espero que tenham gostado!


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2013 às 15:02)

Fotos muito boas, obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Vince (1 Mar 2013 às 16:35)

Excelente reportagem


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2013 às 16:53)

grande reportagem, e eu que tava lá quando tava a começar mas tive de vir embora por volta das 18 horas


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2013 às 18:11)

Muito bom, o castelo foi bem brindado.


----------

